# DoorDash Valentine's Day Massacre



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

So, I DELIVERED my first order today around 1230PM ET, hit DEILIVERED and boom the app crashed. Now, cant start DASH, cant end DASH, dont see EARNING for today's order and past EARNINGS have dissapeared 

Apparently, its a system breakdown and many customers and dashers are experiencing it. Especially the ones who scheduled surprised VALENTINES DAY LUNCH for their loved one !

Are you experiencing it too ??


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

LOL, wait until you try to cash out, your money goes out of fast pay and it shows zero dollars, but you don’t get the money deposited into your account, nor do you get an email saying the money is been deposited


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

It’s been bonkers the last couple days. One time after I picked up the item the app just blank. I didn’t have the customer address or anything and I couldn’t exit or cancel. I walked back into the shop and took the customers number and called the customer to find the address. Had to call support to have them mark delivered.

Now what I do is take a screenshot of the customers address. If the app freezes as well at least you have customer info.

1-855-973-1040 That is door dash is customer support telephone number. Make sure you have that into your contacts. You will not find that anywhere in the app.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That phone number is worthless as are these.
844-285-0248
650-681-9470
They all have the exact same message and you'll NEVER reach a human being.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Lol hangs up after a 30 second speech, remember you are dealing with Botswana and Iran and Uganda and any other place like that.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

You guys are right. I just test dial that number and it hangs up after 30 seconds. But I did call it yesterday evening and it worked. I guess they shuffle the number around so we really can’t reach them.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey I like Botswana !


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

There is a customer support number on the back of your red card, take option 3 to connect


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree with others, sometimes no number works, and DD only has chat or that’s down. Once the only option was chat, but there were 60 people in chat ahead of me. and had to wait 20 min to chat for help. DD is a mess!!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, yesterday the red card was declined. 30 people ahead of me. 15 minutes go by and finally get someone to load the card. Dropped the food off and ended my Dash. Went and had a few beers lol


----------

